# Rift Lake Special tonight on the Science Channel



## Flapjack (Jun 24, 2010)

Tonight there will be a rift lake special on the Science Channel.
here is all the details

It will show many times, so you can fit it into your schedule

http://science.discovery.com/tv-schedul ... 9743.39525 .4


----------

